# VPN server for Epic gaming!



## SupremeOwnage (Oct 25, 2013)

First off, apologies if this is the wrong section for this thread. 

I've recently moved to Thailand, and am going to be stuck here for a number of years. I'm an avid gamer, and you obviously require a decent connection to be any good. Unfortunately, even though i've bought the most expensive, fastest internet connection available in Thailand, the way they do things over here, as well as the poor infrastructure, means that it is desperately unreliable and random in its effectiveness. The Governments restrictions also means that you don't get anywhere near the advertised speeds, and the standard speed tests just lie to your face. 

So, i've been doing my research into VPN servers. I'm from the UK, and i understand it would be possible to setup my own server at a location there, with a great (and reliable) British internet connection attached. I could then use VPN tunnelling to connect to it from Thailand giving me a much better connection. Am i right in thinking this would work? My computer knowledge is pretty limited, and i'm more than willing to explore any and all possible solutions to give me a decent enough internet connection for online gaming. So, any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, any sort of ballpark figures on costs of servers for an individual looking to just achieve a good internet connection through a VPN connection, would be great.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Your local connection speed will still impede your connection to the VPN. You won't get a more reliable connection than your local link to the Internet.


----------

